# Looking for Inspiration; Sandy/beach style scape



## andyh (20 Jul 2012)

Hey guys and girls

Looking for some inspiration around a sandy beach type scape, anyone care to share any good scapes they have seen? I am currently in the planning stage for a new scape.
Please post your favourite ones here!

Andy


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Jul 2012)

Haven't got any for you, but now I'm excited. I love your journals


----------



## Garuf (20 Jul 2012)

When i've a spare minute I'll have a dig about. What is it you're thinking?


----------



## andyh (24 Jul 2012)

well people........obviously sandy beach type scapes are not the way forward !!!  

Doesn't matter now, as i have been busy and created a new scape anyway!


----------



## HarryRobinson (24 Jul 2012)

Any pics for us?


----------



## andyh (24 Jul 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Any pics for us?


not yet Harry, i need a trip to TGM to get everything i need, so watch my new journal for updates


----------



## Garuf (29 Jul 2012)

Yeah, I really struggled to find anything. Though sand is very much envogue it's just as a foreground as best I can tell. 
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads ... glaze.770/
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... anapa.html

What kind of scape are you thinking of creating or is it wait and see?


----------

